# Abmahnung wg. "Rechtsberatung"



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

Hi,

Habe gerade ueber die Abmahnung wg. angeblicher Rechtberatung
gelesen. Falls irgendwann noetig,  stehe ich gerne als juristisch verantwortlicher Betreiber fuer dieses Forum kostenfrei zur 
Verfuegung; dies nur prophylaktisch, weil ja auch die Entscheidungen
der deutschen Justiz nicht immer nachvollziehbar sind.

Irgendwelche Abmahnungen deutscher Unrechtsanwaelte etc. gehen 
mir naemlich, mit Verlaub, "am Arsch vorbei". Ich lebe mittlerweile 
auf den Philippinen.

Bert M. Schuldes
[email protected]


----------



## dotshead (29 Mai 2004)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Betreiber dieser Foren auf dieses Niveau herablassen werden. 
BTW verstösst die Veröffentlichung deiner E-Mail-Adresse AFAIK  gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen des Forums. *fischlein schmeiss*


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Mai 2004)

Deswegen ist sie jetzt auch editiert.


----------



## Heiko (29 Mai 2004)

Wir flüchten nicht ins Ausland.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*Ist schon soweit.*



			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Betreiber dieser Foren auf dieses Niveau herablassen werden.
> BTW verstösst die Veröffentlichung deiner E-Mail-Adresse AFAIK  gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen des Forums. *fischlein schmeiss*



Die Betreiber dieses Forums haben sich bereits auf das Niveau abgesenkt. Anstatt sachlich einen Bericht zu veröffentlichen, wird eine Einleitung gefertigt, die in den Angriff der "Sündenlistung" übergeht. 

Sicher sollte jedem Betroffenen ein Recht zugebilligt sein sich auch dazu zu äußern, nur hätte ich mir hier eher gewünscht ein Argument zu lesen, dass eine Abmahnung unhaltbar macht, nicht aber eine Liste der längst bekannten Syndikuschen Verfehlungen.

Tatsächlich sollten sich beide Seiten einmal darüber klar werden, dass der Nährboden allen Übels der deutsche Reglementierungs- und Gesetzeswahn ist, der hier eine Spirale dreht, die im Nichts endet.

Je mehr ein normales Geschäft eingeengt wird umso mehr Abzocker werden sich finden die es durch die Hintertüre versuchen, je mehr Paragraphen selbst irgendwann das Schriftbild regeln, umso mehr Anwälte werden sich finden die das abmahnen ... nicht noch mehr und strengere Gesetze sind gefordert, sondern Liberalisierung und als wichtigsten Punkt *frühzeitige Information der User*.

Jeder muss wissen welcher Schaden entstehen kann und wie man es vermeidet und zwar bevor er eintritt nicht danach !


Gruß

MiddleMan


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Mai 2004)

> Die Betreiber dieses Forums haben sich bereits auf das Niveau abgesenkt. Anstatt sachlich einen Bericht zu veröffentlichen, wird eine Einleitung gefertigt, die in den Angriff der "Sündenlistung" übergeht.



Hab ich hier irgendwas verpasst? Wo hat der Betreiber dieses Forums eine "Sündenlistung" veröffentlicht?
Es gab einzig eine Pressemitteilung zu dem Fakt als solchen. Alles andere ist mal eine unterstellende Behauptung und insofern nicht weiter beachtenswert.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*"Sündenlistung"*



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich hier irgendwas verpasst? Wo hat der Betreiber dieses Forums eine "Sündenlistung" veröffentlicht?
> Es gab einzig eine Pressemitteilung zu dem Fakt als solchen. Alles andere ist mal eine unterstellende Behauptung und insofern nicht weiter beachtenswert.





> Auf der "Sünderkartei" der Regulierungsbehörde
> 
> Dass ausgerechnet Syndikus gegen ein Verbraucherforum zum Thema Dialer vorgeht, ist mehr als pikant. Denn der Anwalt ist zugleich Chef der Dialer-Firma Global Netcom und geriet als solcher mehrfach in die negativen Schlagzeilen. „Auf dutzenden von fiesen Dialer-Seiten ist er als Rechtsbeistand oder gar als Admin-C eingetragen“, berichtete so etwa Onlinekosten.de am 13. Januar 2004 über Syndicus. Im Februar sorgte der Jurist im Internet für Empörung, als er die Betreiber der Seite emule.de abmahnte. Auch Dialerschutz.de geriet ins Visier des Anwalts. Er forderte die Seite unlängst auf, einen Screenshot zu entfernen, der den Dialer eines seiner Mandanten zeigte. Seit einigen Wochen ist Bernhard Syndikus’ Unternehmen zudem gleich mehrfach in der öffentlichen „Sünderkartei“ der Regulierungsbehörde zu finden. Die Regulierer entzogen mehreren Einwählprogrammen der Global Netkom nachträglich die Registrierung, weil diese, so die Behörde, nicht den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entsprachen.



Auch wenn es nicht weiter beachtenswert ist - finde ich halt reisserische Berichterstattung wenig sinnvoll und man kommt damit eben nicht an das Ziel an das man will ... 

Aber egal ist ja sowieso nicht weiter beachtenswert ...


----------



## technofreak (29 Mai 2004)

*Re: "Sündenlistung"*



			
				MiddleMan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber egal ist ja sowieso nicht weiter beachtenswert ...



genau....


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

Hi,

hat FvG eigentlich mal hier gelesen ?! Ich bin gerade mal auf eure Seite, nachdem ich die "Story" mitbekommen habe und habe innerhalb von zwei minuten folgenden Beitrag gefunden (aus 2003)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1091

Zitat: Es handelt sich nicht um eine Beratung im Sinne einer Rechtsberatung....

Da fällt mir so spontan nur ein Satz dazu ein: 
Nur ein betroffener Hund bellt *g*

gruss von 

vorn


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

Das den noch keiner abgesägt hat, das wundert mich aber...

hab ja nun schon verdammt viele unverschämmte Sachen über den Syndikus gelesen auf onlinekosten.de

Und hinterher heult der wieder rum, wenn jemand ne seine Webserver auseinander genommen hat...pffff


----------



## mort (19 Juni 2004)

hallo,

hat jemand den link bei heise, in dem die Abmahnung wg. angeblicher Rechtsberatung beschrieben wird?


----------



## Dino (20 Juni 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/47770


----------



## mort (20 Juni 2004)

Danke, denn da draußen sind noch Boards und leute, die sich zumindest wenig gedanken machen.


----------



## RA Neuber (22 Juni 2004)

*Abmahnung Global Netcom oder so*

Was ist denn aus der Abmahnung geworden ??? Im Sande verlaufen ???


----------



## sascha (22 Juni 2004)

> Im Sande verlaufen ???



Nein. Wir arbeiten an einer Einigung.


----------

